
Any YCNews folks going to TieCon2007 tomorrow?   - Mistone

======
nurall
I will be there too, not attending e-bazaar though :-(

My goal is to meet the right people AND get some candid yet valuable feedback
for our startup. Hoping for some divine intervention ;-)

------
Mistone
i'll be there both days, checking out the talks and pitching our startup. I
would love to meet other young hacker / entrepreneurs as well, should be fun.

check out the event here: <http://www.tiecon.org/TiESVHome/HomeView>

------
Mistone
text me at 707 4 77 3990 or email if you would like to meetup, I'm basically
looking to accomplish the same things there.

